# old ginger beer and lager bottles



## morash (May 24, 2017)

found the broken one while diving around moored cape island fishing boats in bluerocks, novascotia, canada. found the nicer one while diving less than 50 feet off a resort beach in cuba. both are 1900- 1920 from what i can find on the internet. while coming in from the dive in bluerocks there were some old timers who recognized the broken bottle as an old pop bottle. the one marked tennent was just showing the bottom of the bottle and voila almost perfect except for a tiny chip on the shoulder. this one is a lager bottle. it sure shows what the difference of the bottom constitution makes on the survival of the bottles. bluerocks is all rocky boulders, and slate reefs while cuba was only sand and limestone(?) reefs. also speaks of the history of trade between the two areas. neat find wish i could do nothing but.


----------



## nhpharm (May 24, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## morash (May 24, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## hemihampton (May 24, 2017)

Tennants is Interesting. Seen many Tennents beer cans. Some have some sexy ladies in Bikini's pictured on them from the 1970's. LEON.


----------



## morash (May 25, 2017)

i have only seen them online while looking for info on this bottle. first i thought i had a ginger beer bottle used in new brunswick. but that was tennant's with an "a". i thought i had a misprint. then while looking at google images i found the lager bottle with the spelling tennent's which is made in scotland. imagine coke, and coak. that probably wouldn't fly today.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 25, 2017)

Yeah I thought it was a Canadian ginger beer at first as well, it sure looks like a lot of the ones used on the East Coast.  Apparently Tennent's was quite popular in Cuba as an imported beer pre-revolution.  I'd be surprised if the Tennant's based out of Amherst even knew about the Scottish Tennent's, and if they did I'm sure that even today that would be okay in terms of copyright, since Tennent's was beer and Tennant's was ginger beer, more or less unrelated products in different markets that weren't trying to infringe on each other's copyright, Tennant/Tennent is just a fairly common name.  There were a lot of products back in those days that did intentionally use similar names to other products, usually Coca Cola, and those were quickly sued out of existence.  You do still see grocery store brands making knock-off sodas that are awfully close to the naming and colour scheme of the real deal though, though they do tend to stay far enough away from Coca Cola's logo.


----------



## hemihampton (May 25, 2017)

I'd like to have a Tennents in the rare cone top beer can. Actually seems kind of odd being in a Stoneware Pottery Ginger beer type of bottle if it was Beer. Maybe it is Ginger beer? LEON.


----------

